# Best tips for a brand new apprentice or advice on what i should learn?



## Jets3977 (Sep 16, 2017)

Okay so 2 weeks ago my uncle snuck me in the backdoor of his company and got me a job as an electricians apprentice without me having to do a single thing. So I've been doing a lot this past week like learning how to hang strut and install 
pot lights, i even wired in a big ass transformer yesterday and it looked minty, my journeyman that came to check on me after didn't even believe that i did it so i think I'm learning pretty fast but i still want an advantage for next week, my uncle even bought me all brand new Klein tools and everything so this it's legit haha, that's why i want to just learn the basics really quickly so i figured i would ask around for the best tips or even like a book suggestion that will get me learning quickly. I'm going to be doing commercial work, currently doing a new highschool so just putting that out there in case it's really that different than residential work, i don't really know I'm a bigtime noob but that's why i want to know what you would tell yourself when you were just starting out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Jets3977!

I understand you're anxious to learn the trade but focusing on the applications (installations) of electrical work is hollow if you don't learn the theories behind the reasons why things are assembled the way they are.

Are you going to be entering apprenticeship classes soon?


----------



## Jets3977 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yea i think my uncle said like after my first year of work I'm going to school so i still got 12 month of just helping out and doing more of the "labour" i guess but that's why i want to be learning more on my own time.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard @Jets3977!
> 
> I understand you're anxious to learn the trade but focusing on the applications (installations) of electrical work is hollow if you don't learn the theories behind the reasons why things are assembled the way they are.
> 
> Are you going to be entering apprenticeship classes soon?


I agree with you, but i dont think its that hollow as far as experience. The kid i work with barely knows any theory. He only knows what the boss showed him and how its expected to be done. Been with him off n on 5yrs and only job he had. Just now he is starting to want to learn more and understand the why it is a certain way.
Boss knows this but also knows it will be done as he wants so he is valuable to my employer.

Seems like your close to your Uncle, ask him what you should focus on. Im sure the guys here will also add to that and give you many of the same and other things to learn.



Texting and Driving


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Two weeks and the JW is already leaving you alone wiring because you're that good. I'm having a hard time swallowing that one.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

backstay said:


> Two weeks and the JW is already leaving you alone wiring because you're that good. I'm having a hard time swallowing that one.



That's because it's fake just like that ship thread you bit the bait on


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I didn't get to cut in transformers till I had 3 years in usually the jw will get pissed if they see you doing the mechanic work with just two weeks in


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Best thing to learn is how to support a journeyman as you are not one yet.
Think like an OR nurse supporting a Doctor.
Teach yourself how to anticipate what your journeyman is doing.
Have the saw ready, have a strap ready. Keep a few items on you, tapcons, wire nuts, a few 8-32s, 6-32s ground screws, wire nuts, in a nail apron.
Always have something to write with and something to write on.
Learn the materials, learn how to keep your work area supplied and organized.
Sweep up, clean up. Maintain all of the hardware and don't have the high dollar guys out looking for things.
This will make you a good and in demand working partner and build foreman skills when you are ready.
Don't be afraid of the dirty work or the digging and concrete chopping.

Just give me a few young guys like that and I can make anything happen.


Everyone knows you are the bosses nephew so, don't take the easy work all of the time.
Ask questions but don't be a PITA and realize that 1/2 the people are just collecting a paycheck and just do monkey see monkey do work and completely uninterested in electrical theory.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

No two-week apprentice belongs wiring up a transformer -- even if a nephew.

I can't believe a noob could possibly get it 'right.'


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> Best thing to learn is how to support a journeyman as you are not one yet.
> Think like an OR nurse supporting a Doctor.
> Teach yourself how to anticipate what your journeyman is doing.
> Have the saw ready, have a strap ready. Keep a few items on you, tapcons, wire nuts, a few 8-32s, 6-32s ground screws, wire nuts, in a nail apron.
> ...


Southeast - Excellent advice for the young apprentice. The more you do those types of things and show interest in learning what he has to teach you (even if it's what NOT to do) the more he is going to let you get more hands on and maybe make another apprentice dig that day and may teach you some conduit bending ?!? Like he said, do whatever it is you need to do to make your JWs job easier! Because if not, your not going to enjoy going to work, I'll jus say that. Good luck !


******(SIDE NOTE)
What he didn't mention was it was jus a 50VA 120v/24v x-fmr.


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

And also if you want to earn ANY respect from the guys you work with, do everything you can to act like you are NOT family of the business..EX: work your ass off and don't do things that you know you can get away with because all those guys around you are going to think very little of you and may talk nice to your face but really they have zero respect for you. Not to mention , if this is your families company , you should really want to work your butt off of you want them to be successful and make $$.
You are in a great trade! Best of luck to you!


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

So you did the transformer, did they let you install the doorbell too?? Haha

Seriously though YouTube can be a great tool.....if you know what to look for.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

what company is this, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Haley (Oct 3, 2017)

Jets3977 said:


> Okay so 2 weeks ago my uncle snuck me in the backdoor of his company and got me a job as an electricians apprentice without me having to do a single thing. So I've been doing a lot this past week like learning how to hang strut and install
> pot lights, i even wired in a big ass transformer yesterday and it looked minty, my journeyman that came to check on me after didn't even believe that i did it so i think I'm learning pretty fast but i still want an advantage for next week, my uncle even bought me all brand new Klein tools and everything so this it's legit haha, that's why i want to just learn the basics really quickly so i figured i would ask around for the best tips or even like a book suggestion that will get me learning quickly. I'm going to be doing commercial work, currently doing a new highschool so just putting that out there in case it's really that different than residential work, i don't really know I'm a bigtime noob but that's why i want to know what you would tell yourself when you were just starting out.


Learn the craft.


----------



## ohmzroyal (Sep 22, 2017)

second week in the field and already wiring transformers ? seems off to me i mean my second week i was carrying wire,tools and sweeping the site


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> I didn't get to cut in transformers till I had 3 years in usually the jw will get pissed if they see you doing the mechanic work with just two weeks in


Not commenting on his time in the trade but if he had PROPER direction Mechanics getting pissed over someone doing work are small minded men.
Should add and checked afterward.

I was doing the same with about 3 months in. I worked with lazy electricians that loved to show newbies how to do their work so they could sit and watch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> Not commenting on his time in the trade but if he had PROPER direction Mechanics getting pissed over someone doing work are small minded men.
> Should add and checked afterward.
> 
> I was doing the same with about 3 months in. *I worked with lazy electricians that loved to show newbies how to do their work so they could sit and watch.*


I worked with a bunch of guys like that when I started out.

Like the whole bottom third of my Uncle's crew, but he went way above and beyond patient with veterans.


----------

